# Harlequin jacket finished



## judyh47 (Nov 11, 2012)

Did an iCord edge for a neater finish. Still need to press a little... but couldn't wait to show it off!


----------



## Molly Heger (Feb 8, 2012)

Magnificant!!!!!


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

Incredible! What amazing knitting talent!


----------



## mjo (Jul 21, 2012)

You are beautiful!!!!!


----------



## sandyj1942 (Apr 5, 2013)

Very nice and your work is wonderful.


Thank you for sharing and Happy Holidays.


sandyj1942


----------



## janmary (Jun 6, 2013)

Beautiful! Love the color combination!


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

gorgeous!!!


----------



## zareenzahra (Dec 12, 2012)

its wonderful..


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Sagarika (Jul 17, 2012)

Superb,exquisite,amazing, awesome, -------- I must go back to school to learn more words!


----------



## bevhug (Aug 27, 2012)

Wow, absolutely fantastic. Well Done!!!


----------



## camaro1952 (Jan 20, 2013)

Amazing!!!


----------



## dshorty57 (Apr 18, 2011)

Outstanding!!!!


----------



## hettie (Dec 15, 2012)

It is truly beautiful.What pattern is it? Would love to knit it, but I am sure that it would not be up to your standard.

congratulations and Happy Christmas.


----------



## hempshall (Oct 21, 2013)

Judy I remember another article you knitted and it was just as spectacular as this one. I watch for your pictures as I know you do incredible work.


----------



## Ali9407 (Jun 25, 2011)

Unbelievably stunning!!!!!


----------



## Windmill Knitter (Mar 31, 2012)

Outstanding! Just beautiful. What a masterpiece.


----------



## Finnyknit (Nov 7, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous. What talent.
Happy Christmas


----------



## nissa (Jan 5, 2013)

:shock: wow! That's georgous! Amazing work.


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

Oh My Word! This is stunning!


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

Incredible! Beautiful art.


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Just beautiful


----------



## dana768 (Jun 14, 2011)

remarkable !!! Your work is lovely !


----------



## Whitwillhands (Feb 12, 2012)

Such talent and patience it's beautiful and it suits you perfectly. Well done.


----------



## JessMarsh (Aug 25, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous and you look stunning wearing it ...well done xxx


----------



## veejayh (Feb 5, 2013)

Wow! It's beautiful.


----------



## Morningdancer (Jun 20, 2011)

A beautiful work of art, a masterpiece.

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

Spectacular! Absolutely lovely!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Looks fantastic on you! Beautiful work.


----------



## Dolori (Sep 17, 2011)

judyh47 said:


> Did an iCord edge for a neater finish. Still need to press a little... but couldn't wait to show it off!


WOW........it is gorgeous and looks fabulous on you. The colors are lovely as is the style and pattern. Enjoy wearing it .
Dolori


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Wow, that is beautiful, I love it. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

That is exquisite! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## aebooks (Apr 25, 2012)

Exquisite!!


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

WOW That is just beautiful!


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

Truly a work of art. Love your colour choice


----------



## Ann Eales (Oct 8, 2012)

WOW absolutely beautiful.


----------



## knitting bee (Oct 4, 2013)

Amazing! Beautiful knitted. And I love the colour combination.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

oh WOW! It is absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

It looks just great! !


----------



## inkie (Jul 10, 2013)

Now that is something special! Never seen before! It is great and it looks SO good on you! Great job!


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

redquilter said:


> Incredible! What amazing knitting talent!


You are more ambitious than I. I got as far as purchasing the book and making a sample. I get it out from time to time and consider it again; maybe I will make it after all. Yours is certainly beautiful.


----------



## CTSDSS5 (Jan 22, 2013)

Just amazing!!!


----------



## Brianna9301 (Aug 18, 2011)

.....I can't use enough words to describe how magnificant this is! What talent you posess! Wear your new jacket with pride


----------



## Ma Kitty (Mar 15, 2013)

One of a kind, fantastic!


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## isaacsnan (Apr 10, 2012)

WOW....That is incredible...Well done...A very talented lady....xxxx... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Just gorgeous!


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

Wow!! What a stunner!!! You're definitely going to turn heads with this one. I love it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Beautiful, I love the color combination


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Wow!! Great work!


----------



## heureuxia (Jan 22, 2011)

I am very impressed.How long did it take.It is gorgeous.


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

Oh My!! It is indeed magnificent!!!


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

Sagarika said:


> Superb,exquisite,amazing, awesome, -------- I must go back to school to learn more words!


Ditto! There aren't enough words!


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Oh my, the first thoughts and words from my brain. You are a truly gifted artisan. You must feel a tremendous amount of pride of achievement when you finish a project. Looking forward to more of your special work.


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

Windmill Knitter said:


> Outstanding! Just beautiful. What a masterpiece.


I echo this.
I am in awe!


----------



## Kelli aka Mrs.Kravitz (Jan 19, 2013)

AWESOME job! Beautiful!!!


----------



## simbaroo27 (Jan 23, 2012)

Wow, that is incredible!


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

I know it's been said before but this is absolutely stunning!!! Your work is gorgeous, exquisite!!! This is one project you should show off, beautifully done!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## judyh47 (Nov 11, 2012)

Back in Nov, I posted. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-210895-1.html

This design is by an Australian named Jane Slicer-Smith. I had my local library order the book in from a different area and I have only altered it slightly. The designer has a full diamond on the sleeve with the lower part hanging down over the top of the hand. Too fairy-fied for me so I squared it off. Also, I preferred to use the iCord finish on the edge. I only learned about iCords this year and it is such a lovely finish, I wanted to use it.
The knitting is so easy, far easier than it looks. Mostly garter stitch and lots of picking up stitches. Really ... that's all there was to it. If any of you are thinking of making this... go ahead and start. There is nothing to be frightened of. I have made far more difficult garments that weren't half as stunning to look at. 
KP has such a warm and generous membership, I am overwhelmed by your kind comments. I really don't deserve all the praise ... thank you all so much!


----------



## speni (Nov 9, 2012)

WOW


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Amazing!


----------



## ballyfinnane (Sep 28, 2012)

Breathtaking! and all the above adjectives as well. amazing work of art.


----------



## BrightMoon (Aug 11, 2013)

gorgeous!!!


----------



## gapeach31781 (Oct 16, 2013)

OMG, I am speechless, that is just gorgeous!


----------



## reborn knitter (Apr 7, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## tinam (Jul 15, 2011)

WOW! That truly is a work of art, just beautiful!


----------



## Jeanette9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Looks great, well done :thumbup:


----------



## birdoffire (Jul 9, 2011)

It's beautiful!


----------



## ozgal (Jun 21, 2011)

A work of art ! You are so talented...be justifiably proud wearing your creation. It's beautiful.


----------



## Tigerfrilly (Jun 26, 2013)

Wow how lovely ... and I'm loving the colours &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## imaxian (Dec 17, 2011)

WOW!!!!


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

From one Judy to another - WOW WOW WOW - I don't blame you for wanting to share the picture of your handiwork. Beautiful.


----------



## finstock (Nov 27, 2011)

WOW,words fail me


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Beautiful!!


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

I am in awe. I have that book and love mitered knitting, and was actually just looking at it last night with my granddaughter and deciding it was too difficult. But maybe not, since you say it's easier than it looks. I found the instructions somewhat daunting; not very clear and appeared to be assuming a lot on the part of the knitter. How did you make your way through them? And will you be available for consultation if I start one?


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

That's wonderful, beautiful, gorgeous, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## emuears (Oct 13, 2012)

judyh47 said:


> Did an iCord edge for a neater finish. Still need to press a little... but couldn't wait to show it off!


I have bought this pattern book but have not yet attempted it, yours looks beautiful, very well done, it is a lot of work


----------



## Valkyrie (Feb 26, 2011)

Beautifully done! The perfect shoulder fitting made me gasp a little. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

gorgeous


----------



## kammyv4 (Aug 6, 2012)

Oh my, that is stunning. How very talented you are, you must be proud of that beautiful sweater.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

WOW! This is gorgeous and lovely colours.    You wear it well.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

that is stunning! wow!


----------



## montgal (Nov 1, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## springdh (Feb 26, 2012)

Your "jacket" is a masterpiece. Absolutely beautiful! I can 't even imagine how long it would take me to knit such a piece - if I had the ability. Wear in good health :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jenven (Dec 5, 2012)

Love it xxx


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Wow! No wonder you couldn't wait to show it off - it is beautiful!!! I'm sure you will wear it with pride!!!


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

It takes my breath away! Beautiful, beautiful work


----------



## pstabach (Sep 17, 2011)

Your coat is magnificent! Great work!


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Outstanding, simply beautiful.


----------



## cpreston1 (Apr 23, 2011)

its beautiful you are lovely knitter


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Fitzknitz (Apr 29, 2012)

Beautiful, wonderful work.


----------



## jan m (Jul 5, 2011)

OMG--that's MAGNIFICENT!!


----------



## tikeur (May 19, 2012)

Wouah!!!!!!!!You are beautiful!
Bravo...


----------



## jackye brown (Nov 23, 2011)

That is an absolute work of art! Well done! Wear it with pride.


----------



## ladydi5740 (May 29, 2012)

Stunning!


----------



## teri1960 (Aug 27, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

Glad you didn't wait to share&#128522;! Your colour choices really look fantastic with the interesting pattern. You're going to get lots of compliments on this jacket!


----------



## Katieknits (Jul 22, 2011)

You look stunning. Love the colors, love the design, love everything about it.


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

a wonderful jacket..where can i find the pattern...it would take me years to knit it...maybe if i start now!!
Blessings


----------



## SarahRussell (Jun 14, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## susieO (Aug 18, 2011)

WOW!!! that is impressive!


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

That is amazing. Beautiful coat.


----------



## retired52 (Aug 17, 2013)

AWESOME,!!!!...


----------



## nrc1940 (Mar 24, 2012)

Absolutely breathtaking! I love those colors.


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

That is just beautiful. Enjoy wearing it!


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

Wow, amazing work! It is so beautiful and it looks so nice on you. Congratulations on such a fabulous job.


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

Gorgeous! Now that is something to be proud of.


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

What more can I say that hasn't been said. I agree with all of the above. It is the most beautiful jacket I have seen.


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

Just beautiful!


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Can I just say, "WOW!"


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

WOW, stunning, absolutely gorgeous!


judyh47 said:


> Did an iCord edge for a neater finish. Still need to press a little... but couldn't wait to show it off!


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

WOW!! I do think it might look great on me...hint hint!


----------



## Lori Putz (Jul 13, 2011)

Simply wonderful. I so envy your time and patience.


----------



## Woolyne (Dec 20, 2012)

Unbelievably stunning! Congratulations on your beautiful work!


----------



## Gmfur (Oct 29, 2011)

Amazing :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

What can you tell us about the yarn you used. I see you started sometime in Oct, is that correct. So, you finished it in abut 6 weeks? I presume you worked on it every day.
This is an amazing project. I might want to try it....
Did you have any particular problems?


----------



## jwolf (Nov 29, 2011)

Wow! That's beautiful !!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Super Swell! You must be doing this for a living?????????


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

Amazing, it is gorgeous.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

WOW! How long did that take you?


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

Wow! That is all I can say.. just wow!


----------



## uscgmom4 (Jul 6, 2012)

Wow!!!!


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

Just awesome!


----------



## gailjewell (Feb 20, 2011)

Magnificant!!!!!


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Your coat is just beautiful and it fits so perfectly!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Wow...that is absolutely beautiful!! Is the pattern from the book Swing, Swagger, Drape?


----------



## CindysKnitN (Oct 15, 2012)

Fabulous.


----------



## kerriwg (Oct 13, 2011)

That is gorgeous!


----------



## jbyers (Nov 3, 2013)

Judy that is so beautiful. What is the pattern that you used????


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Just stunning. This pattern is on my to do list. Hope I make as good a job of it as you.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

My gosh, this is sensational! I'm in awe! Love the colors, love it on YOU. Beautiful knitting, lady!


----------



## SuellenS (Aug 27, 2013)

That is beautiful!


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Oh my Lord! Beyond awesome! Wow!


----------



## Jeannie2009 (Mar 8, 2013)

Beautiful pattern choice. Your knitting talent is amazing.


----------



## joand (Aug 28, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## katygrace (Oct 7, 2011)

Wow.........just beautiful !!


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Wow, it is beautiful


----------



## WVMaryBeth (Dec 16, 2013)

Your jacket is lovely!


----------



## yarnbomb (Mar 1, 2012)

Is that gorgeous or what????


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Catherine42 (Jul 3, 2013)

Wow!! It is beautiful!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

How brilliant is that jacket?! rhetorical question :wink:


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

That's beautiful!


----------



## bluenavy67 (Apr 6, 2013)

WOW!! Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

This is superb knitting. You do such beautiful work and are such a lovely lady. Congrats on your beautiful garment.


----------



## Renee50 (Feb 12, 2012)

WOW!!!


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Wow! oh wow!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Exceptional work! :thumbup:


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

wonderful!!!!


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

WOW !!


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

OMG! It's gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Wow! What a great piece of work!! Just beautiful with perfect stitching.


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

Peggy Beryl said:


> You are more ambitious than I. I got as far as purchasing the book and making a sample. I get it out from time to time and consider it again; maybe I will make it after all. Yours is certainly beautiful.


Would you mind telling us which book, please?


----------



## JanKnit14 (May 28, 2013)

Amazing! Wear it in good health!


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

Gorgeous!! I'd be showing it off too!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## NaNa Campbell (Dec 12, 2013)

WOW now I wish I could knit!


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Amazing. Merry Xmas.


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

looks so perfect on you......hope you have years of enjoyment wearing it.....fantastic job!!


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Unbelievably awesome. You must be a very patient lady. Well done!


----------



## Ann Heistad (Jan 18, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Shelly4545 (Oct 4, 2011)

Kudos to you... Such beautiful work


----------



## basiamo (Sep 7, 2011)

Wow, this is breathtaking. You are very talented knitter.
Merry Christmas


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

It's beautiful!


----------



## Finny (Jun 27, 2011)

AMAZING!!!! Love the color on you - so suits you and the design is spectacular. I'm sure you are going to receive tons of compliments on this when you are all decked out. Definitely one to show off - looks lovely and warm too! Congratulations!


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

Stunning! A perfect fit and your work is beautiful.


----------



## bc knitter (Nov 18, 2012)

Stunning! I love it.


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Whoa! That is so professional looking. Congrats!


----------



## ladystarshine (Apr 29, 2011)

beautiful you should be very proud


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

Jane Slicer Smith was at our local yarn shop several years ago. I took her class and bought the book. Made several swatches and that was that. Your coat is beautiful. Makes me want to try again.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Just gorgeous! :thumbup:


----------



## iDesign (Jul 22, 2011)

Beautiful. Lovely choice of colors.


----------



## Savta Fern (Nov 28, 2011)

What an absolute beauty. Well done!!!


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Incredible!


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

Wow, it is amazing! Beautiful job


----------



## jdsanford5 (Jul 5, 2012)

Wow....don't blame you for showing it off - that is gorgeous ;-)


----------



## Krissyb1 (Apr 19, 2011)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## alwaysforyou (Dec 6, 2011)

Judy, You've chosen the perfect colors and made the beautiful pattern work just right for you!! Amazing craftsmanship...Wear it with great pride. Well done! Lynn


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

Beautiful , that must have taken forever.


----------



## #1Patsy (Feb 6, 2011)

work of art


----------



## MaineSqueeze (Feb 23, 2012)

That is just amazing, I bow to your talent and good eye for color combination. Now I want one. hahaha! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ShamelessKnitwit (Mar 16, 2012)

INCREDIBLE!


----------



## libra59_1 (May 15, 2012)

Amazing!!!


----------



## kehigginbotham (Nov 22, 2011)

OMG That is awesome.


----------



## SusanM (Feb 4, 2011)

Just magnificent! Congrats!


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Oh, I just gasped!!! Wow. Wow. Oh, my goodness. I'm speechless. you;ll be mugged in public, it's so spectacular!


----------



## rapaporm (Jun 5, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Turmaline (Jun 2, 2013)

I remember seeing a jacket based on the mitered squres in Knitter's magazine.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/harlequin-jacket

And I never made it. It was a lovely green but I think you made a more stunning color combo yourself.

What yarn did you use?
Bravo for the result.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I love your color combination in addition to the great pattern. It really looks so hard to do, yet as you say, the stitches are easy. On my Bucket List.


----------



## WelshWooly (Jul 4, 2012)

I bought the book that that jacket came out of souley for the pattern but have never got round to knitting it. It looks lovely, I will have to get round to it.


----------



## Lynniecoco (Jan 12, 2013)

Stunningly beautiful and so striking! Exceptional work, Judy.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Will someone please post the name of the book? I'd like to try to interlibrary loan it.


----------



## junebjh (Jun 9, 2012)

That looks very smart. Well done.


----------



## Turmaline (Jun 2, 2013)

mideval re-enactor said:


> Will someone please post the name of the book? I'd like to try to interlibrary loan it.


http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/swing-swagger-drape-jane-slicer-smith/1113114226

Also I posted the smaller jacket version from Knitter's magazine which published this book.

Here is that back issue with the green mitered squares jacket in it. Available to order as a back issue:
http://www.knittinguniverse.com/store/items/view/63/K85_Winter_2006/


----------



## cynthiaknits (Oct 19, 2011)

Magnificent!!!


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Finally Googled long enough to locate the title of the book - The Colors of Australia. Ordered it via interlibrary loan.


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Turmaline said:


> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/swing-swagger-drape-jane-slicer-smith/1113114226
> 
> Also I posted the smaller jacket version from Knitter's magazine which published this book.
> 
> ...


OMG! I've got this book! This designer came to the Toronto Creativ Festival a few years back. I met her and purchased this book.


----------



## pmarch (Mar 18, 2012)

Stunning work


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

that is just stunning. love the colors and knitting is fabulous!


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

WOW! That is just beautiful. Well done!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

That is just divine!!!


----------



## Rosieredhair (Apr 27, 2013)

Beautiful work.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Amazing. That is beautiful, and love the colors. Looks great on you.


----------



## elbev (Aug 25, 2011)

awesome!


----------



## lulu11 (May 4, 2011)

beuatiful job love your color choices did you have fun makeing it


----------



## Auntie Bo (Jan 7, 2012)

Wow! amazing!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Beautifully done .. great color choice.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 1, 2013)

That is so beautiful!


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Speechless! Outstanding, Amazing, Beautiful.


----------



## momanna (Nov 12, 2011)

Just beautiful!!!


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

Awesome.


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

Judy: Would you consider doing a KAL? So many people have expressed the desire to make this and you obviously have done a wonderful job. Since you have done it, you know all the pittfalls. Think about it.


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

NaNa Campbell said:


> WOW now I wish I could knit!


My father told me I could do anything I want to, just so long as its neither illegal nor immoral. That's very good advice and it applies to knitting.

There's no reason you can't knit! And here's an inspiration: you're MISSING OUT on a fabulous hobby!


----------



## Cangell (Nov 23, 2013)

gorgeous!


----------



## imashelefrat (May 16, 2013)

One word: BEAUTIFUL


----------



## passionblu (May 9, 2011)

It is really beautiful. Where did you get the pattern. Happy Holidays


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

WOW! That's a stunner!


----------



## Velsyl (Jan 20, 2013)

Wow! It is wonderful! And the colours are so perfect!


----------



## tinykneecaps (Dec 6, 2012)

All the adjectives have been used except "Pretty". And this garment certainly IS "Pretty". Be prepared to be stared at and even approached as to "where did you get this?" Just smile sweetly and say "I MADE IT". Congratulations.


----------



## meyersa0 (Jan 29, 2013)

Fantastic!!!!!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Absolutely stunning,perfect colours and outstanding work.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

WOW x 1,000,
gorgeous jacket, love the colors.


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

That is REALLY nice!


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Amazing work! Superb! Love the colour-combo.
Hannet


----------



## retirednelda (May 8, 2012)

Lovely!!


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

Absolutey gorgeous!


----------



## Pancakesmum (Nov 29, 2012)

Stunningly beautiful. Are you able to share the pattern. I love the colours too.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Truly a work of art.


----------



## Brynhatch (Aug 28, 2013)

Just wonderful. Can't wait to see it Judy.


----------



## caat (Mar 6, 2012)

Incredibly lovely!


----------



## elizabethrose (Dec 6, 2012)

Wow! Judy, that is amazing. Sorry I've not been in touch, time is getting the better of me. I will be mailing you shortly though  xx


----------



## dsteggs (Jun 15, 2011)

My first reaction.....WOW, my second ... this inspires me to finish the one I started for my DIL.


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

Stunning! Dazzling! Love it! Joan 8060


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

Okay where did you get that pattern. That is just beautiful, and the color you used really set it off nicely.


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

Wow! That is beautiful. Enjoy!!!


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

Wow, that's incredible! It looks amazing on you!


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

wow!! 
thanks for sharing!
when you get tired of it, send it my way!! lol


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

WOW what an incredible job you have done, beautiful colours, stunning !!


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

unique, beautiful, one of a kind.


----------



## collectordolls (Oct 27, 2013)

That is just outstanding. Enjoy wearing it. Eloise


----------



## Dot700 (Jan 11, 2013)

This book is available on Amazon.ca for $17.00. Pretty cheap I think.


----------



## train (Nov 6, 2011)

wow, just so stunning. I really, really think this is nice!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Absolutely magnificent,beautiful work and colours. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

That is just beautiful. :thumbup:


----------



## mamaw5 (Feb 12, 2012)

Spectacular! !!


----------



## Nanswa (Jul 20, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## wittless knitter (Mar 25, 2011)

amazing and beautiful and lots of other words that I can't even think of. would love the pattern source also. don't know if I am good enough to tackle it, tho. merry Christmas and happy knitting.


----------



## KarenInColo (Feb 24, 2013)

It is gorgeous and fits you perfectly - lovely work.


----------



## kwharrod (Jul 24, 2012)

Beautiful knitting! The jacket is very flattering. Can't blame you at all for wanting to show it off. You deserve all the accolades


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Gorgeous. That would look great on me! Lol


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Oh my word, you look fabulous! Knowing all you accomplished knitters is like name dropping in Hollywood but much more sincere! Beautiful job!


----------



## sassiladyann (Jun 28, 2012)

cydneyjo said:


> I am in awe. I have that book and love mitered knitting, and was actually just looking at it last night with my granddaughter and deciding it was too difficult. But maybe not, since you say it's easier than it looks. I found the instructions somewhat daunting; not very clear and appeared to be assuming a lot on the part of the knitter. How did you make your way through them? And will you be available for consultation if I start one?


You took the words right out of my mouth, I fell in love with this sweater so I bought the book, as soon as I started reading it I went UH OH and there it sits. A knit a long would be fabulous  hint hint :wink:


----------



## 2KNITCATS (Dec 19, 2011)

Wow!!!


----------



## vixensuzyq (Jun 21, 2013)

WOW!!!!!!


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Molly Heger said:


> Magnificant!!!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: I could not have said it any better, it is beautiful. Great work.


----------



## Marileen (Apr 4, 2013)

I just don't know what to say.
I am totally silent.
AMAZING, BEAUTIFUL!!!!



judyh47 said:


> Did an iCord edge for a neater finish. Still need to press a little... but couldn't wait to show it off!


----------



## Pippen (Jan 30, 2013)

Beautiful......!!! :thumbup:


----------



## snoopylover (Nov 13, 2011)

Gorgeous from another knitting Judy


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

Amazing! Love the pattern, the colors and your knitting is perfection. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## free2knit (Oct 27, 2011)

You can tell a lot of work went into this, and it shows. absoulutey beautiful


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Beautiful and it looks great on you. Love your choice of colors.

I just purchase the book on eBay for $20.46 with free shipping. 

The book is listed as:

Swing, Swagger, Drape : Knit the Colors of Australia by Jane Slicer-Smith (2009, Paperback)

If anyone else is looking for this pattern.


----------



## Slidell411 (Sep 29, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Nonasdada (Apr 23, 2012)

beautiful


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

sassiladyann said:


> You took the words right out of my mouth, I fell in love with this sweater so I bought the book, as soon as I started reading it I went UH OH and there it sits. A knit a long would be fabulous  hint hint :wink:


Well, there was at least one other person who asked for a KAL. If Judy isn't wanting to do that, maybe we could get together and knit it. I'm not sure how email KALs work, but we could figure it out. I retire in two weeks, and will have time, then. And I LOVE that jacket.


----------



## judyh47 (Nov 11, 2012)

Thank you for your kind words. I'm afraid I used a very inexpensive acrylic yarn. I work within a budget. It does feel very nice though.


----------



## ninetoes (Dec 14, 2011)

I love your masterpiece!!!! Would you share the pattern?Thanks for sharing Shelly


----------



## Knitter Betty (May 21, 2011)

Absolutely Beautiful!!! Fantastic job.


----------



## passionblu (May 9, 2011)

Thankyou so much for the link. May you have happy Holiday

Melanie


----------



## luvnknit (Sep 25, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful. The colors are spectacular and the workmanship outstanding.
This is really a work of art.


----------



## Angela c (Dec 12, 2013)

Wow, you should be very proud of your self.
It's beautiful.


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

Fantastic! I have seen this before but never done so well!


----------



## babyamma (Sep 14, 2011)

It is one of the most beautiful knitted articles i have seen! Really great work and lovely colours!
Read all the posting and thanks for suggesting to find the book in local library...i hope to find it there. meanwhile, could you pl. tell me which yarn(Company also)And how much you used. I wish to knit one as it will be the only thing for myself so want it to be soft, cosy and washable also. Thanks for any advice....Rajkumari


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

You have created a masterpiece. it is stunningly amazing.


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Your Harlequin Jacket is absolutely gorgeous!!! Stunning work!!! Thank you for sharing!!!


----------



## Donnabellah (Jul 12, 2011)

Gorgeous! I am so very impressed. Can't even imagine anything that beautiful coming off my needles! Thanks so much for the photos.


----------



## knit2bitz (Oct 23, 2011)

Don't blame you for wanting to show off. It is lovely.


----------



## Dot700 (Jan 11, 2013)

Your sweater is so beautiful that I wonder how many people have ordered the book. Mine came yesterday and it is one of the best knitting books I have ever bought. There are many designs I would like to knit - you should be getting a commission, hehe.


----------



## Joycie48 (May 17, 2011)

It is absolutely beautiful - WOW!!!


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

never saw anything this fantastic. great job!


----------



## CarolBest (Sep 14, 2011)

Molly Heger said:


> Magnificant!!!!!


times 2 :!: :!:


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

very nice!


----------



## Grannie maggie (Oct 30, 2012)

Beautiful work. :thumbup:


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

Stunning


----------



## mumofkate (Oct 11, 2012)

Wow, what a fantastic jacket. You are a very talented lady, enjoy wearing it and thanks for sharing, well done.


----------



## bigalbigal3 (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## sandramailing (Mar 6, 2013)

Wow!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

That is gorgeous Judy!


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

I like that, great job!! :thumbup: 

Pam


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

It is a beauty! Amazing work and the colours are gorgeous!


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

It is such a beautiful treasure.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Oh my goodness, it is spectacular and sooo well done.


----------



## Micromegas (May 22, 2012)

Lovely! And unique.


----------



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

This is absolutely stunning! I love the color choices, and the work is just beautiful.


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

judyh47 said:


> Did an iCord edge for a neater finish. Still need to press a little... but couldn't wait to show it off!


Just beautiful, I bought the book a few years ago, but thought the pattern was a bit vague, did you think it was? It has gone on the long finger!!! What yarn did you use? It is really beautiful, very well done , wear it with pride.


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

Peggy Beryl said:


> You are more ambitious than I. I got as far as purchasing the book and making a sample. I get it out from time to time and consider it again; maybe I will make it after all. Yours is certainly beautiful.


I am at that stage too!!!


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

There appear to be several of us who have purchased the book and found the pattern to be "vague." Maybe a KAL?


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Outstanding...gorgeous pattern, colors, and knitting. It looks fabulous on you. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Kakuti (Sep 15, 2013)

It is very beautiful. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Very stunning! It sure looks elegant on you :thumbup:


----------



## Willie 1919 (Jun 11, 2013)

Peggy Beryl said:


> You are more ambitious than I. I got as far as purchasing the book and making a sample. I get it out from time to time and consider it again; maybe I will make it after all. Yours is certainly beautiful.


I bought the book too, I think I'll work on some colors for the coat.

Yvonne


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

cydneyjo said:


> There appear to be several of us who have purchased the book and found the pattern to be "vague." Maybe a KAL?


That is a great idea.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Fine. Does anyone know how to start one?


----------



## judyh47 (Nov 11, 2012)

I have just helped my 'learning-knitting' friend to knit this jacket and she is almost finished it now. Has promised me photos when it is done. We live a couple of hundred miles apart now so a lot of help was given via Facetime on our iPads, which did make it a lot easier.
I am off on holiday today for about 10 days, but would be more than happy to help when I get back ... say end of this month.
I believe we can just set up a new thread for a kal, but if there is only two or three people, a round-robin email might work just as well.
CydneyJo ... how do you feel about colating all the names? Perhaps start a new thread asking who is interested.
The only problem I can see is that everyone should have their own pattern without breaching copyright rules.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

I will start a new thread. You're right about patterns, but I've been reading that everyone seems to have the book, looked at the pattern, and gone "Oh, my!!" So, yes, I will start a new thread and see who is interested. Have a lovely holiday. "See you" when you're back.


----------



## Doodlebug (Jan 4, 2014)

WOW! That is fantastic! What talent.


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

cydneyjo said:


> I will start a new thread. You're right about patterns, but I've been reading that everyone seems to have the book, looked at the pattern, and gone "Oh, my!!" So, yes, I will start a new thread and see who is interested. Have a lovely holiday. "See you" when you're back.


Delighted to hear this, please count me in.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Will do. See if you can find the new topic I started this morning, or PM me and I'll add you to the list.


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

Awesome!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Georgia Chicken (Mar 23, 2011)

Wow, how did I miss this post?! That is the most remarkable workmanship, I have seen. What a gorgeous, thing to wrap yourself up into!!


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Georgia Chicken said:


> Wow, how did I miss this post?! That is the most remarkable workmanship, I have seen. What a gorgeous, thing to wrap yourself up into!!


And some of us are working on it now, with the help of Judy. Why don't you join us?


----------



## Gramma Bunny (Dec 21, 2013)

Holy cow------it's gorgeous!!!!


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

So, Grandma Bunny, join us in the KAL. It's a fun knit.


----------



## Gramma Bunny (Dec 21, 2013)

I'd love to join you all, but it's too far for me to drive.


----------



## Deedidi (Dec 9, 2011)

Beautiful and so unusual.....superb!


----------



## judyh47 (Nov 11, 2012)

Gramma Bunny & Deedidi..... Please tell me how many pages you have read back to get to this posting? I am amazed that new people are discovering this 'old post'. 
Please accept that you are very welcome ... I just can't believe anyone has delved this deep! Lol!


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

When someone does something spectacular, people are always interested. So good on you.


----------



## KathySue (Apr 18, 2011)

gorgeous, you will have a great time showing it off.


----------



## Princessofquitealot (Oct 26, 2011)

I applaud your talent and persistence!


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

KathySue said:


> gorgeous, you will have a great time showing it off.


love your finger puppets, did you make them ?


----------



## Gramma Bunny (Dec 21, 2013)

I don't remember how far back I went, but I always thank peole that do spectacular work. It's so nice and kind of you to share.


----------

